# applying Thompson's water seal stain to faux log siding



## rosswell (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi, I have a job where the owner wants to apply Thompson's stain to faux log siding. I tried applying it with a pump sprayer but it seemed too thick to work properly so I'm considering using a paint sprayer to apply it. Is that a good way to go or would another method be good?


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

What exactly is faux log siding,I cant say I have ever seen such a thing......Sorry but Thompson's products don't even work well on real wood.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

pacific paint said:


> What exactly is faux log siding,I cant say I have ever seen such a thing......Sorry but Thompson's products don't even work well on real wood.


You know, siding milled to looked like a log cabin. Usually wood, but it comes in other materials too.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

Wow just when you think you have seen it all . The wood is splitting and cracking in the photo must be for interior walls.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

pacific paint said:


> *Wow just when you think you have seen it all . *The wood is splitting and cracking in the photo must be for interior walls.


Yeah, definitely a regional thing. Not too many faux cabins in the cities I frequent either.


----------



## rosswell (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm a little green at this. Do you think a power paint sprayer would handle it well? It's latex and it dries fast.


----------



## rosswell (Dec 10, 2015)

That looks like it "I Paint".


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Regardless of what the can may say, or the person selling it to you may say, you cannot spray the Low voc solvent based or the water based Thompson's products through a pump up sprayer. What exactly do you mean by a "power sprayer"? If you mean an airless then yes it will spray ok. If you mean something like a Wagner powersprayer, it will work if the spray unit is powerful enough to spray latex stains. 

The days when Thompson's was able to be sprayed well through most pump up sprayers is long gone I'm afraid. No one seems to notice at the box stores though. Oh, they will also tell you it is a great product to use. It isn't. Far from it in fact, unless you like re-coating your faux log cabin siding every 6 months.


----------

